# Having real trouble deciding on a second dog...



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I know a couple people have had to put up with my indecision already, so I feel bad ranting again, but I think I need to write out what I'm thinking so it will maybe make some more sense. I also figured that I could get some advice in the process. 

I am 99% sure I want a second dog, and it needs to be a small breed. A big part of me is leaning towards a second Chi- if I got one, I would want a female who would weigh about 3-4lb. My second option is an Italian Greyhound. I have recently found a breeder who has a blue and white girl for sale (ready around June 26th) who will only grow to be 7lb or so (my Ollie is almost 6lb). 

So, neither dog would cost me a ton in the food or accessories department (other than sweaters, lol), but I am thinking that the 3-4lb different between the two options might actually make a big difference... The other problem is that IGs are fairly athletic, so I think one might be more troublesome than a Chihuahua (they are also usually harder to house-train). Both dogs would be quite fragile, but I think a Chi would be easier to contain (from my experience they aren't as big jumpers). I am paranoid about an IG leg break though, but I don't know if I want to spend the money on insurance... 

It seems like an IG might be more work, at least in the beginning, but I'm afraid that my main reason for being so worried is just that I am scared of trying something new. I felt this way before I got Ollie as well, but it worked out great. Everytime I think I've convinced myself to get a Chi, I keep going back to IGs...if I can't even be satisfied for a few days, I doubt I'll be able to resist and IG for the whole lifespans of my Chis- and I won't be in a position to have more than two dogs for quite some time.

For those of you with more than one dog, especially if you have non-Chis, have you found that it works out well? Do you prefer to have multiple dogs, or do you maybe secretly have some regrets? I am also worried that Ollie, who is such an attention-hog, might get a bit neglected for awhile if I am too invested in a new dog (especiallly a high-need one). I think an adult IG might be perfect, but unfortunately the size requirement that I have, and the rarity of the breed, mean that rescue is not a viable option. I guess I need to decide if I can handle the few months of craziness if I get an IG... I just don't want to get a Chihuhaua, such a big choice, just because it would be easier for awhile.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You haven't said WHY you are considering an IG. What are the selling points to you? We have 4 dogs - all very different ages and breeds. They all manage quite well. Some like each other, some merely tolerate one another. Kaz is a 3 y/o M Irish Wolfhound, Hunter is an 8 y/o M Vizsla, Bandit is a 13 y/o F cattle dog and Lily is a 13 week old F Chi. I've never really worried about integrating them, fortunately for us they have meshed pretty well. Hubby already had Hunter and I had Bandit when we married 4 years ago, so they met as adults. Kaz and Lily joined the family as puppies (but Kaz was a 55lb pup!!) I think Dean and I are pretty strong "pack leaders" and maybe that has made the situation easier, or maybe the breeds we have just aren't difficult (except Bandit - she has been a challenge from the first week I got her ) Good luck on making up your mind. It's good that you are really pondering it - just don't get "analysis paralysis"!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess I would ask you what Ann did. Why do you want a second dog? Are you looking for a playmate for Oliver? Is this dog for you? Have you been wanting an IG for a while? If you are getting Oliver a dog, then I'd go with chi. They prefer their own. If you've had your heart set on an IG then I would get what you want. Animals adapt. I have three chi's and a mini doxie (which I got for me, cuz I really wanted him) and the doxie fits right in. I think he thinks he's a chi. LOL. The IG's are definitely more active than the chi's. You'll have to get rid of some of that puppy energy but if you have the time and don't mind the walking and all that, I think it would be fine. Oliver will adjust. Get exactly what you want, especially since you can only have one more, but make it realistic for your lifestyle. Good luck and keep us posted. You will make it work out.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks 

Why do I want an IG? Well, I do want another small dog for Oliver to have a playmate and some company when I'm out (although he's not left home alone for crazy periods of time or anything), but I like so many different dog breeds that I feel I might not be happy if I get another Chi right away. So, I looked to see what might be most compatible, and other than their higher energy levels (which I think I could take care of with regular exercise and structure), it looks like Chis and IGs could be a good match. And in this case, I would be getting a female, close in size, and younger, so I think it would have everything going for it, as far as compatibility goes. I think IGs are gorgeous (I'm really into the short haired, well-defined sorts of breeds, like most sighthounds, and even dobermans- with Chihuahuas coming pretty close).

I guess my main concern that remains is whether having two Ollie-sized dogs will make things significantly harder for me. Another, tiny Chi, I kind of figured would still be easy to travel with and wouldn't be like having a whole new "real" dog, lol. That doesn't sound right, but I don't really know how to put it. An IG puppy, on the other hand, sounds to me like I'd be jumping into a whole new area. I guess I just have to figure out if me wanting one is worth it. I'm leaning towards yes, because once it is trained and things have settled, I would potentially (fingers crossed) have two really great dogs. I think if I have both breeds, once the dust has cleared, then I would be content for quite sometime. 

I am also working primarily from home (and occasionally at a pet store where I can bring my dog), so potty training shouldn't be much of an issue...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

3l3ctric said:


> Thanks
> 
> Why do I want an IG? Well, I do want another small dog for Oliver to have a playmate and some company when I'm out (although he's not left home alone for crazy periods of time or anything), but I like so many different dog breeds that I feel I might not be happy if I get another Chi right away. So, I looked to see what might be most compatible, and other than their higher energy levels (which I think I could take care of with regular exercise and structure), it looks like Chis and IGs could be a good match. And in this case, I would be getting a female, close in size, and younger, so I think it would have everything going for it, as far as compatibility goes. I think IGs are gorgeous (I'm really into the short haired, well-defined sorts of breeds, like most sighthounds, and even dobermans- with Chihuahuas coming pretty close).
> 
> ...


 I think you have made your mind up already,by the sound of it you are 9/10 Chi -7/10 IG.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

If you honestly think that you wont be happy getting another chi, then that is your answer right there. But if you are so worried about an Iggy pup, what other breeds are you interested in? Are there any smaller, but hardier breeds?

To me it really sounds like you are set on an IG because you keep going back to that no matter what. If the negative points where truly enough to deter you, than you would already have decided against it. 
BUT do remember that even if your summer schedule is easier, the pup wont be trained in 2 months time, since training is ongoing, and you may go back to having a harder schedule for a pup. Just something to consider.

As far as your other question, about if multi dog households ever regrets having more dogs. The newest boy I adopted is proving quite a challenge, and some days I do admit I honestly hate him! And him and Phoebe don't ALWAYS get along (food possesion etc) but having another dog around gives her a playmate in a way that I can't play with her. So regret it, no but want to kill myself.... yes! Of course your planning on a puppy so hopefully you can nip any issues in the bud. Also I don't know if my guys aren't normal for chis but they JUMP. Yes I know its dangerous - I don't tell them to, but they jump up and can jump pretty damn high. So that may be the same wether you get a Chi or an Iggy.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

My school schedule shouldn't be too bad either. I will be gone several times a day, but always only for short periods, so as long as potty training and stuff has had a good start, then it should be fine. 

I've looked at other breeds, but since I want something quite small and I don't like any of the long or curly haired breeds, I'm pretty limited. Boston Terriers are nice, but still too big. Also, Ollie is pretty good about sharing and knowing his place, so I don't expect many problems there... having him grow up with my mom's dogs has done wonders.

I'd like to know if other people's Chis jump that much. Maybe I'm the one with a weird dog, lol, but Ollie only jumps down from things- never up- so we'd have to put him in a dangerous spot for that to be an issue, and we just never do.

I'd prefer to have more time to decide, but unfortunately I'll need to put a deposit down if I want that IG girl, since she won't be ready for over a month and I think she'd probably sell quickly.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Now I'm leaning towards a Chi again... oh boy.


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

I personally have two chis. I just got my second in March. Max was 16 months and Milo (the second one) was 2 months and i don't regret it one bit! At first I felt bad for Max cause he was my only baby but I just showed him extra attention for a few days and he adjusted fine. They play constantly all the time. And also, both of my chis are jumpers, especially max! but whatever you do make sure it will make you happy.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I do have another dog, he is a shepard/lab and they get along really well. He is about 6 years old. My opinion would to get another chihuahua, small, easy to handle, you already know how to take care of one. That would be my choice, but then again that is only me.


----------

